# MS Wi Mouse too sensitive!



## KlumpDud (Dec 4, 2006)

I bought this wireless mouse:  http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=070

It works fine EXCEPT:

It is hyper-sensitive when compared with all other mice (I've tested a vast array, including other wireless mice).  I'll explain:

Under the mouse control panel, the pointer speed has a slider bar with 11 levels of sensitivity.   For any mouse that's plugged in (including my laptop's built in touch pad), I have the sensitivity set to 6.

However, when I unplug the normal mouse and plug in the above mentioned portable mouse, the mouse pointer is super sensitive despite the slider bar staying at 6.  In order for it to be usable, I have to drag the sensitivity down to 4.

So, the portable MS mouse is inherently more sensitive despite Windows' mouse sensitivity level staying the same.

What's the big deal?  Here's why:

I use my laptop both at home and in class.  Whenever I use that mouse, I have to go into control panel and change the sensitivity.  Then, when I'm done using the that mouse, I have to switch it back.  Huge pain in the ass.

Anyone know what might be causing this and if there's a way to fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## Burgerbob (Dec 4, 2006)

I will bet that it is because you are not used to mice with more than maybe 800DPI engines. That mouse has at least a 1200DPI engine, and then is inherently much more sensetive. I had to get used to it with my Logitech wireless LX-7, which is a 1200DPI.


----------



## KlumpDud (Dec 4, 2006)

So basically I have to throw all my old mice in the garbage?  Wow, that freakin sucks.


----------



## Ku-sama (Dec 4, 2006)

no, just buy more better mice


----------



## KlumpDud (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm thinking of returning the mouse and getting one that won't be so sensitive.  Burgerbob, where does it say how many DPI the mouse is?  I'm looking at the specifications and I'm not seeing it...


----------



## DCIScouts (Dec 4, 2006)

This has more on the high definition laser engines from MS, the part you're looking for it in the 3 paragraph (second bold-faced heading):

http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2005/sep05/09-06HDHardwareLaunchPR.mspx


----------



## diduknowthat (Dec 4, 2006)

If you're used to crappy mice, pretty much all good mice are hypersensitive at first. But you'll get used to it in a bit, and then you won't be able to use crappy ones anymore


----------

